# FINALLY...I got a new ride!!



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

After getting into cycling a little over a year ago, I was finally able to pull the trigger and get a new bike. I had a Franken-bike that a good friend of mine built up for me but it's nothing in comparison to this. It's like going from an old Honda to a new Lexus. I put in my first 15 miles on it this morning before work and it was AWESOME! Just had to share.

***EDIT*** - OK, added the new picture in its proper position! And with a 2nd water bottle cage.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I do not recognize any bike that is not modeled in front of a white garage door.

Only 1 cage? Put on another, you'll look tougher 

Also, next time, take a pic with the drivetrain facing the audience. 

And here is what we've all been waiting for (drum roll please):

Nice ride bro!


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks man! I realized that I took the pic with the bike facing the wrong way. Have to snap a new shot. 

And for some reason this thread posted twice and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to delet one of them! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## scsmith (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweet, looks good!


----------



## wayneo (May 1, 2012)

Nice looking Bike, good luck with it. Just think this is the beginning


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done keep up the cycling.


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv (Mar 18, 2012)

That is an awesome color scheme. Love the bar tape too! I've always liked white tape.


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice bike i like the colors


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I can't see an image.


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice ride, Congrats


----------



## comfortflyer (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody!! I absolutely love riding it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice bike. I like it alot.


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride ! Good look'in bike ! :thumbsup:

One thing : Talk to that new ride. You heard that right. Talk to your bike in gentle, loving tones.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Not only is it not displayed properly in front of a white garage door, its pointed the wrong direction. Lol newb.


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

***EDIT*** - OK, added the new picture in its proper position! And with a 2nd water bottle cage.


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

tucg15 said:


> ***EDIT*** - OK, added the new picture in its proper position! And with a 2nd water bottle cage.


Looks like you tipped up the front of the saddle, also. Maybe that's why you love it so much!


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

MikeWMass said:


> Looks like you tipped up the front of the saddle, also. Maybe that's why you love it so much!


Lol!! And I make sure and find the bumpiest roads in town. The wife always wonders why I'm so happy after my rides!

The seat does look really tipped up in this pic. It's actually not like that at all. The way the bike is leaning makes it look awkward (I swear!)


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

looks hot.. 

what are you clipping onto your bars? a PDA running Strava??

along with my computer I also have my android attached running Strava and it's a must have app for analyzing your ride..

ride hard, ride safe...


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

drodrigueznyc said:


> looks hot..
> 
> what are you clipping onto your bars? a PDA running Strava??
> 
> ...



Thanks. I use my iPhone with the Cyclemeter app. It's a great app.


----------



## DMLew (Jul 28, 2012)

Enjoy the bike! How often do you ride a week?


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

DMLew said:


> Enjoy the bike! How often do you ride a week?


Thanks! I ride about 4-5 times a week. I'll do a few 15-20 milers before work in the mornings and then longer rides on the weekends.


----------



## DMLew (Jul 28, 2012)

tucg15 said:


> Thanks! I ride about 4-5 times a week. I'll do a few 15-20 milers before work in the mornings and then longer rides on the weekends.


Nice, how long did it take you to build up to doing 20 milers? Did you slowly progress each week?


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

DMLew said:


> Nice, how long did it take you to build up to doing 20 milers? Did you slowly progress each week?


Honestly, it didn't take long at all. Maybe 2-3weeks. I was riding pretty slow in the beginning to get some distance under my belt first and then started working on a faster overall pace. I'm up to about 18mph average on my rides.


----------



## Donncha (Jul 31, 2012)

Good looking bike - enjoy!


----------



## thetaro (Jul 27, 2012)

congrats, looks cool.


----------

